# Duration of the working day



## blossom (Dec 22, 2007)

In some countries duration of the working day, written in the contract, is one but according to the corporate culture people are in the office much longer. Of course we are ready to work hard when it is necessary, but don't want to spend the whole life in the office. Can you explain how it is in UAE? I understand that it may differ from company to company, but what is common situation.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As you say it varies between companies and also on your position and the industry you are in. In many places the standard working day is 8.30am to 6.30pm.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

According to UAE labour law the working week is 48 hours, often people work more.


----------



## blossom (Dec 22, 2007)

But this doesn't mean to work 12 hours a day, am I right?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Alot of people do work 12 hours a day, it is not unheard off. 8 - 6 is probably closer to the mark though, it really does depend who you are working for at the end of the day.


----------



## winky (Jan 25, 2008)

alot of companies will just put the hours per week expected, and a 6 day work week is also not uncommon in certain industries...


----------



## Jez (Mar 11, 2008)

How long is the lunch break when you work 08:30-18:30 (a 10 hour day)? Jez


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

if you get one, about 30 minutes or so. There are no rules here Jez, it is down to whoever your working for. You should be ok.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Some companies have a full hour break, some longer. The start & end times also vary by company.

Have you actually asked prospective employers this question?


----------

